# Tampa area shore fishing



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

Planning on going to Tampa this upcoming weekend, and was wondering if there were any decent spots I could take the family and do a combo fish/swim day....

The 18 month old is just about "right" fer fishing, been playing on his bed, calling it a boat, with his toy fish spread out on the floor in front of him and his fish pole (wooden spoon) in his hands...

Have no idea where to go in Tampa, so am looking for some advise...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*My .02*

Hey Sewer Rat
Here are some past post on the subject gotta be some help to ya
Have a great time.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2467&highlight=Tampa

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2282&highlight=Tampa

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4125&highlight=Tampa

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3405&highlight=Tampa

Do not know if you saw these already or not but it might be helpful.

Good Luck
Hope the youngins hook up with a Wall Hanger

Some Locals might be around with their .02


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Koz,

I missed the fishin in FL thread... but the others seemed to be mostly pier fishing.

With the toddler, was hoping for a beach or shoreline to fish from, like Villano near Jax (thats where we used to fish before the move... I could toss a line, and The Critter(my rug-rat) and his older sister could frolic in the surf.

Thanks again..... any locals got any idears??


----------

